# The taliban according to Jeff Foxworthy...



## fftwarren (Jun 22, 2010)

"YOU MAY BE A TALIBAN
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
  IF..." 

1. You refine heroin for a living, but you have a moral objection to liquor. 
2. You own a $3,000 machine gun and $5,000 rocket launcher, but you can't afford shoes. 
3. You have more wives than teeth. 
4. You wipe your butt with your bare hand, but consider bacon "unclean." 
5. You think vests come in two styles: bullet-proof and suicide. 
6. You can't think of anyone you haven't declared Jihad against. 
7. You consider television dangerous, but routinely carry explosives in your clothing. 
8. You were amazed to discover that cell phones have uses other than setting off roadside bombs. 
9. You have nothing against women and think every man should own at least four. 
10. You've always had a crush on your neighbor's goat. 
11. Your cousin is president of the United States


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm guessing Foxworthy did'nt actually have #11 on his list.


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 22, 2010)

I found #11 to be rather politically-charged for something that Foxworthy would say, too.

Funny list, though!


----------



## diesel (Jun 22, 2010)

LOL!


----------



## roller (Jun 22, 2010)

I vote YES for # 11 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm all over top of #11 and I think it's right too.


----------



## crazybuoy (Jul 15, 2010)

11 is the great.


----------

